# School district plans to arm students with rocks as protection against school shooter



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/school-district-plans-arm-students-193244763.html

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ruders-stoned-students-armed-rocks/455181002/


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I like the 'optics' of it - *School Vows to Go Down Fighting*,' because the government refuses to arm school employees.

Sean Hannity could repeat it 500 times in prime time, and the headline would eventually filter down to even the remotest of liberal bastions.

Beyond that, a high school baseball team could give one person with a gun some fits, and maybe herd him into the football team, where some offensive lineman could pancake him from behind. It's not a good plan, but beats hell out of assuming the fetal position.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Cain killed Abel with a rock, David killed Goliath with a stone, a 1911 would be better but it is better than nothing. Remember last year a Boarder Guard was killed by a rock


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Will they be required to carry concealed or open carry in a man or woman purse...


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

:anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The bucket of rocks idea is ridiculous on the surface, because a semi-proficient rifleman can probably take out 50 rock throwers, if they show themselves.

But, if you drill down a little bit into the problem you're trying to solve, it could be the opening 'gambit' in a useful self-defense plan. Schools that I attended spent a lot of time with fire drills and duck and cover drills, for tornado and nuclear attack (snicker) defense. For one thing, teaching a person self defense teaches him/her not to panic. When a person starts running, panic overtakes him and he is no longer thinking clearly about what might save his life.

Bottom line, teaching kids to defend themselves as a group beats having them whine and cry and march in the streets, just because some leftist rabble-rouser told them that's how they should 'fight back.'


----------



## JohnPaulJones (Mar 25, 2018)

That is what happens when Liberals are in charge ,,,,


----------



## JohnPaulJones (Mar 25, 2018)

yes but none where thrown by a middle school child


----------



## JohnPaulJones (Mar 25, 2018)

why would the would be gunman allow the children move towards the rock bucket ? why would we want the would be gunman past the front door , why didn't the armed guard kill the would be gunman before he/she entered the school -- Rather arm the teachers ! but understand your point


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I suggest that you go to the range and try to aim at a target while a handful of kids throw rocks at you. Illegals have used rocks to attack Boarder Patrol for years, Mobs have used rocks in riots to push back police.
Never discount any thing that can be used as a weapon.
One of Murphy's laws of combat is" If it sounds stupid but it works it is not stupid"


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

OK, let's explore other silly ideas. How about armored golf carts inside the building. Volunteer teachers converge on the shooter and run him down. Even if he runs into a closet, he is contained. Make them zero-turn, like a lawnmower, and two or three could probably herd him out the door, or pin him in a corner. They could cost $50,000 by the time the government approves them, and that's still less than one properly trained security guard.

My point is that there are hundreds of different ways, maybe thousands, which would save lives - which gun control _*will not*_ do.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Never under-estimate the effectiveness of a good-sized, well-aimed rock. 

They don't make any noise and it's all but impossible to tell which exact direction they were thrown from.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Another strange idea that would work, enforcing existing laws and school officials and law enforcement. and government departments doing their jobs correctly.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Another strange idea that would work, enforcing existing laws and school officials and law enforcement. and government departments doing their jobs correctly.


Now that's just plain silly. :buttkick:


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Blue Mountain district is not far from my area,


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

So now a question arises.
If a student is disciplined or maybe just a plain dick head, if he grabs a rock and attacks teacher or classmates are the rocks now considered assault rocks??


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Only if they are the evil black rocks


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Parkland cops dropped the ball several times and never picked it back up. Scott Peterson is a damned coward for not engaging the scumbag shooter. The F.I.B. (intentional misspelling) ignored the reports about the scumbag. The school officials must have seen it coming, most of the 3,200 students did.

The kids should take the river rocks and throw them at all of the losers in government that failed them so miserably.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> Parkland cops dropped the ball several times and never picked it back up. Scott Peterson is a damned coward for not engaging the scumbag shooter. The F.I.B. (intentional misspelling) ignored the reports about the scumbag. The school officials must have seen it coming, most of the 3,200 students did.
> 
> The kids should take the river rocks and throw them at all of the losers in government that failed them so miserably.
> 
> GW


Haven't seen you around for a while.

Good to see you're back.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Haven't seen you around for a while.
> 
> Good to see you're back.


Thanks 'Troop. Good to be here.

GW


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

One of the things I learned in school was that you can be brain dead & still be a teacher or school administrator.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I am glad to see the dept. of ed. has entered the stone age. I suggest they should start offering classes in use of the sling. After all that has been used by "peaceful Palestinians" in the recent past.



goldwing said:


> Parkland cops dropped the ball several times and never picked it back up. Scott Peterson is a damned coward for not engaging the scumbag shooter.
> GW


That may well be, but Scott Peterson was also the officer to first report this kid had issues. The Boward sheriff should be fired.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Now they just have to agree what caliber of rocks should be carried. 9mm, 10mm, 45cal, 38cal, 357 cal are okay, but .223 or 556 are classed as Assault Rocks and need to be outlawed. (plus they won't be allowed to carry more than 6 or 7).
The politicians will probably decide on .22 shorts (if they can't agree on blanks) as being the safest all around.
And will they have tracer rocks for night time use?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

No the most effecrive rock calibre is 3 inch. Roughly snowball size. 

You can use 22 to 50 calibre IF you contain enough into a 3 inch sack or sock. This would be the grape shot version of rock age protection.

But personally .45 lead rocks in a 1911 would be my choice. Plus it has a safety and a nice handle for throwing.

Is there a safety on the buckets? We wouldn't want the kindergartners to get the adult version rocks in 3 inchers. They could hurt their hands or feet.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

And what about silencers?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Nah, no need to muffle the children, and there may be laws about that.

But hearing protection is recommended but not required. For when you hit the assailant or have a misfire and drop the round on your foot.

Steel toed boots are also recommended. Or at least weekly practice.


----------

